# Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel (USB) 5.1.2600



## Ub3R_aP3 (Oct 5, 2009)

These are the last drivers made for this wheel and they work with XP.

Since Microsoft seems to have forgot they ever made this steering wheel you can't download drivers off their site yet all sites you get from a google result will try to download off Microsoft's site.

The only drivers you can get are the Windows 98 drivers that came with the steering wheel on a disc.

These work (Even though they say they don't recognize your Win2000 installation ((XP)) But I want the latest drivers that are actually supported.

Does anyone know of a site hosting it. 
Or has it themself?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The most up to date version (4.0) I can find is *HERE*

I am not sure what your exact issues are, you have not posted this. 
I also not 100% sure this software version will correct your issues.

Bill


----------



## Ub3R_aP3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't have any issues with the wheel.
The 98 drivers work fine.

I just wanted the latest drivers and wanted to see if anyone could find them.

Those 4.0 drivers don't work btw.

These are the 98 drivers:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f9-6f55-4804-9cf0-f97c5d5f891b&displaylang=en


----------



## Ub3R_aP3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Actually. Those 98 drivers I linked don't work.

These are the ones I got working:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=77513

They allow you to test FF and make the brake an independent pedal etc.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I do not think you are going to get "newer" drivers for this wheel. The drivers are for a USB device that Microsoft supported for about 4 years. 
Microsoft and Logitech (Manufacture of the wheel) discontinued making it a while ago.
Niether Microsoft or Logitech has supported "newer versions or the software for about 3 years, due to it being discontinued.

Bill


----------

